# Guess When Our Baby's Born & Win BIG!



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought we may as well have some fun with this!

Guess when the baby is born - nearest one wins a box of chocolates. Specify times so it's to the nearest hour.

Official due date is 20th December 2011.

Good Luck. [smiley=baby.gif]

These are the entries so far :-

Me - Xmas Day 7am - Girl
Mrs - Xmas Eve 4am - Girl

A3DFU - Xmas Eve - evening - Boy
JNMercury00 - Boxing day - morning
davelincs - Xmas Day - 1am
Gazzer -Xmas Day - Dinner time (to me that's 6pm)
Dotti - New Years Day -
grasmere - Xmas Eve - 2210 (going with your 1st answer!)
redsilverblue - 27th Dec - 1500 - Girl
bluush - Xmas Day - 1510
Hoggy - 23rd Dec - 2323
MUFC.TT - Xmas Eve - 22:50
JudeH - 29th Dec - 7am - Boy
YoungOldUn - 23rd Dec - 04:36 - Girl
T3RBO - 21st Dec -17:10
Nilesong - 22nd Dec - 4pm - Girl
Charlene - Xmas Eve - 19.46:32secs
Jamo8 - 22nd Dec - 8am - Girl
Redscouse - 23rd Dec - 15:00
mighTy Tee - 31st Dec - 2200
Diveratt - 23rd Dec - 2pm
Happysack - 19th Dec - 5pm
Manphibian - 18th Dec - 1pm - Boy (Damn will have to add you on FB if you win,seeing as you spat your dummy out here ya big baby [smiley=baby.gif])


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

excellent - best wishes to all

my guess: xmas eve 2210 or Twenty Two Ten


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

grasmere said:


> excellent - best wishes to all
> 
> my guess: xmas eve 2210 or Twenty Two Ten


longest pregnancy ever? 

my guess is 27th 15:00


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

xmas day 15:10, may as well do something useful during the 10 minute propaganda speech.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 23rd Dec @ 2323hrs. Best wishes that everything goes well.
Hoggy.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers ladies and gents.

We've just reached the 24 week mark yesterday.
Looking to book a 4d scan on or about the 29 week mark, so that should be nice - can't wait to see the little blighter again.

I've been putting my ear to her belly to hear the kicking and got kicked in the head a few times.

Any guesses on the sex? _no prize just for fun_


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

techfreak said:


> Any guesses on the sex? _no prize just for fun_


....probably not for at least 5 months.. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:

Hoggy.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Any guesses on the sex? _no prize just for fun_
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant Hoggy

I am going to guess Xmas Eve 22:50 for the birth!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

4D scan is definitely worth the money, it is amazing  you actually can see the baby smile and  as for the sex guess.... is your OH craving anything in particular?


----------



## JudeH (Jan 22, 2011)

29th at 7am.

and it's a boy


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

My guess is it is a girl and she will be born on the 23rd December at 04:36.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

21st @ 17:10


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

22nd at 4pm and it's deffo a girl! [smiley=baby.gif]

All the very best to all of you.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

24th December 19.46:32secs 

This must be a very exciting time for you buddy. let's hope it doesn't look much like you :lol: :lol:

I reckon it will be......

......a baby 

Charlie xx


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

My guess mate 22nd December - 8am :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

23rd December

15:00

 

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Assuming it is the first born then 31st @ 2200


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

23rd Dec 2pm



kevin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

techfreak said:


> Any guesses on the sex? _no prize just for fun_


Did the Mrs suffer terrible morning sickness?


----------



## Happysack (Oct 3, 2010)

19th dec 2011 - 5pm

I know

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=19.166292,-69.276872


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

@redsilverblue - She's not craving anything in particular other than convinced it's a girl - already calling the baby by girl names!

@charlene - hope to god she doesn't look like me especially if she does turn out to be a girl, can you imagine that goatee on a baby girl :lol:

@dani - I would say the morning sickness was fairly mild, only during the 1st trimester and lasted a few weeks. It's been a pretty text book pregnancy to date.

@mighTy - Yes it's our 1st born!

@hoggy - :lol:

Got some good guesses in there so far, keep em coming and don't forget have a punt at the gender too!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

techfreak said:


> @redsilverblue - She's not craving anything in particular other than convinced it's a girl - already calling the baby by girl names!
> 
> @charlene - hope to god she doesn't look like me especially if she does turn out to be a girl, can you imagine that goatee on a baby girl :lol:
> 
> ...


then it's a girl


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, I'm going for a girl mate [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

techfreak said:


> @dani - I would say the morning sickness was fairly mild, only during the 1st trimester and lasted a few weeks. It's been a pretty text book pregnancy to date.


My guess is for a little baby boy


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

18th at 1:00am

Boy.



You should name them after the winner :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

manphibian said:


> 18th at 1:00am
> 
> Boy.
> 
> ...


haha, no you should not :lol: :lol: I think the child will be scared enough by the boobs + beard combination :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I tried to get the mrs to agree to one of those stupid Facebook things were if we get 1million likes i'll name the baby Tron if he's a boy! :mrgreen:

Didn't go down too well, I might suggest Optimus (1st name) Prime (middle name) and he can do battle with the baby Megatron! :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

And the winner is.........

Drum Roll....&#8230;&#8230;

Manphibian(Luke) anyone know if he's still about for his box of choccies or how to find him on facebook?

Baby Girl - Cherry was born by C-Section on 16th Dec at 17:11

Should have changed my answer after I knew she when she was going in lol

Mommy and Baby are doing fine, Dads still in abit of pain and shock.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

excellent news - she will lead you a merry dance in the years to come, and don't forget they never really leave home  .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
May the three of you embark on a life time of bliss and happiness together!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats heres to many a sleepless night :wink: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations techfreak and mrs techfreak,


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Got a tip off that I'd won  seems like news like this a good enough reason to pop in 

Congratulations mate!!! You and the mrs have earned the choccies! Enjoy 

Merry Christmas all  xxx


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks folks, truly the best Xmas present I could have ever wished for! 
Sleepless nights have already begun, this past week I haven't a clue what time of day it is or even what day it is but I wouldn't change it for the world!

Welcome back Luke! You sure you dont want em? If not redsilverblue has claimed em on your behalf!! :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

techfreak said:


> Thanks folks, truly the best Xmas present I could have ever wished for!
> Sleepless nights have already begun, this past week I haven't a clue what time of day it is or even what day it is but I wouldn't change it for the world!
> 
> Welcome back Luke! You sure you dont want em? If not redsilverblue has claimed em on your behalf!! :lol:


I have not :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

She's got enough chocolate 

No you keep them bud


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha can a woman ever have enough chocolate?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations and merry xmas xxx


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations mate [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! It's the best feeling ever, dare I say better than when I bought the TT!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Bugger! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I was so close. :x Bloody Luke! Doesn't even own a TT, doesn't go on the Forum any more... chunter, chunter, chunter..
Doesn't phone, doesn't write..... chunter, wins chocolate chunter....
:wink:

Many congratulations! What a Christmas for you! :lol:

Should have called her Windowlicker really. (Just downloaded the EP in your honour.)

But Cherry is a nice name. 

All the very best to you all!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers Turbo
@Nilesong don't think windowlicker would have gone Down to well lol but good choice. I'm due a listen haven't heard it for a long time


----------

